# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Miresevini ne sofren Korçare.Ju pelqen lakrori me sac?

## pranvera bica

Urdheroni dhe ne sofren e Korces te dashur miq!

A keni erdhur ne korce dhe vendet turistike rreth saj?Korca ka shume te mira e tradita.SE SHPEJTI DO TE BEHET FESTA E BIRRES ,URDHERONI TE PIME BIRRA kORCA.Te shkojme ne Dardhe te hame lakror me sac e qepka te njoma,ne Voskopoje te hame mish te pjekur e te pijme uje te ftohte.Ejani te kendojme live serenatat e bukura,te vizitojme Muzeun e Shkolles se pare shqipe,e ne fund te provojme 'kernackat' karakteristike te mjeshterve korcare...Hmmmm...Sa te shijshme...     urdheroni e mos mungoni.

----------


## E=mc²

> Urdheroni dhe ne sofren e Korces te dashur miq!
> 
> A keni erdhur ne korce dhe vendet turistike rreth saj?Korca ka shume te mira e tradita.SE SHPEJTI DO TE BEHET FESTA E BIRRES ,URDHERONI TE PIME BIRRA kORCA.Te shkojme ne Dardhe te hame lakror me sac e qepka te njoma,ne Voskopoje te hame mish te pjekur e te pijme uje te ftohte.Ejani te kendojme live serenatat e bukura,te vizitojme Muzeun e Shkolles se pare shqipe,e ne fund te provojme 'kernackat' karakteristike te mjeshterve korcare...Hmmmm...Sa te shijshme...     urdheroni e mos mungoni.


Cna bere bre lalke, qe na hape kete sofer. Po ce de ku ishe me perpara tija. 

Hajde nje pershendetje per te gjithe Korcaret ku do qe ndodhen. Dhe te ndjehen krenar, qe jan Korcar. Djepi i kultures, arsimit, sportit, artit. 

+1 Korcar ne liste  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## EdiR

Me dy apo me shume pete e ben lakrorin?

----------


## ajzberg

Ate lakrorin me sac e beni dhe me laker  arme?Ne c date behet festa e birres?

----------


## pranvera bica

EDIR!  Lakrori me sac me dy pete e te lyer me gjalpe, petaniku me fasulka me dyzet pete...me mire eja e provoi vete.  I MIREPRITUR.

----------


## bombona

pershendetje moj pranvera!sa e bukur eshte korqa,un kam pas fatin ta vizitoj dhe jam kenaqur pa mas,me kan ngel fiksim vetem akulloret sa te shishme qe ishin uuuuuuuu

----------


## E=mc²

6 - 10 Gusht eshte festa. Une do bej te pamunduren mos ta humb kete fest. Behet me bukur se ne cdo vend.

----------


## pranvera bica

> pershendetje moj pranvera!sa e bukur eshte korqa,un kam pas fatin ta vizitoj dhe jam kenaqur pa mas,me kan ngel fiksim vetem akulloret sa te shishme qe ishin uuuuuuuu


Moj Bonbonke,ju jeni vete si akullorke!Ju pres ne gusht kur te behet festa e birres te gjitheve,  Pershendetje. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## EdiR

> EDIR!  Lakrori me sac me dy pete e te lyer me gjalpe, petaniku me fasulka me dyzet pete...me mire eja e provoi vete.  I MIREPRITUR.


Ashtu e prisja te ishte ka ndonje qe i thote lakror edhe byrekut prandaj desh te sigurohem me ke kam te bej.
Ndoshta do kem mundesi te te provoj magjen ;-)
Ed

----------


## EDilo

Korca me ka pelqyer gjithmone, dhe sa here me paraqitej rasti shkoja   dhe rrija me deshire.
Me kane pelqyer gjithashtu lakroret e vecante  te Korces... pa le "birra korca"....
E kujtoj gjithmone me ato rrugica te pasterta (drite -sic themi ne nga anet tona ), dhe me ato cupkat si gjithmone te bukura...
Kam shume deshire qe kur te vi ne Shqiperi ta vizitoj perseri , dhe besoj do ta realizoj kete deshire,se ua kam premtuar dhe femijeve...

----------


## pranvera bica

EDilo! Sa here te te bjere rruga ,urdhero se ndoshta kini shume kohe pa erdhur ne Korce,dhe do ngeleni shume te kenaqur ju ,familja juaj dhe vecanerisht femijet tuaj sidomos me klimen e ketij rajoni.Respekte. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## pranvera bica

> Ashtu e prisja te ishte ka ndonje qe i thote lakror edhe byrekut prandaj desh te sigurohem me ke kam te bej.
> Ndoshta do kem mundesi te te provoj magjen ;-)
> Ed


EdiR!Edhe njehere sa here te vini ne Korce, ini i mirepritur e shohim pastaj do kenaqeni apo jo...me magjen Korcare. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## resina

Pershendetje Pranvera!
Me vjen mire qe e ke hapur kete teme(ka qene dhe nje tjeter me pare ,po eshte mbyllur)
Korca ka shume gjera te bukura per te pare,dhe besoj qe kush  e ka vizituar , ka ngelur i mrekulluar.

----------


## pranvera bica

> Ate lakrorin me sac e beni dhe me laker  arme?Ne c date behet festa e birres?


ajzberg!Lakrori me sac behet me cdo gje  edhe me arme,kurse festa e birres shume e bukur behet zakonisht nga fillimi i gushtit sepse datat variojne ne funksion te puneve qe ka Bashkia.Gjithsesi une ju lajmeroj dhe urdheroni te provoni,vijne nga te gjithe rrethet e birra eshte lume..  Respekte. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## honest

Do Kisha Shum Dëshir Të Vizitoj Korqën

----------


## Dito

> Urdheroni dhe ne sofren e Korces te dashur miq!
> 
> A keni erdhur ne korce dhe vendet turistike rreth saj?Korca ka shume te mira e tradita.SE SHPEJTI DO TE BEHET FESTA E BIRRES ,URDHERONI TE PIME BIRRA kORCA.Te shkojme ne Dardhe te hame lakror me sac e qepka te njoma,ne Voskopoje te hame mish te pjekur e te pijme uje te ftohte.Ejani te kendojme live serenatat e bukura,te vizitojme Muzeun e Shkolles se pare shqipe,e ne fund te provojme 'kernackat' karakteristike te mjeshterve korcare...Hmmmm...Sa te shijshme...     urdheroni e mos mungoni.


He o ike ce na mallengjeve, nenke o nenke cvete 7 meze 1 birre 12 veta, tape do behemi.

He ja hengsha imane cdo vloje qenka e kajllaxhiut sonte.


*Dito.*

----------


## ARKIA

Miresevini ne sofren Korcare.Ju pelqen *lakrori me sac?*

Lakrori me sac............ nuk me pelqen, me pelqen vetem ai me kungull..... dhe brumi te jete zene me *Raki mani 23 grade.*

----------


## Nete

pershendetje korqa,te pakten se ke postu me pa si duket ai lakrori me sac!!

----------


## E.B.E

pershendetje Korca, ka vend dhe per mua ketu..? :P

mire se ju gjej; pershendetje nga Shkodra..  :buzeqeshje: 

KLEA

----------


## EdiR

> EdiR!Edhe njehere sa here te vini ne Korce, ini i mirepritur e shohim pastaj do kenaqeni apo jo...me magjen Korcare.


Une i kenaqur jam, magjia Korcare me rriti.

----------

